# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة باقة Zee Tv على الهوتبيرد بنظام irdeto2

## Fannan1

لعشاق مشاهدة الافلام الهندية  Zee Tv   11643 H 27500   Hotbird 13°E  Irdeto2   Provider: 060800   

```
  0608 : 04  [810D8171E1B0DEC82FC1C732A3C23118]; Zee TV 13°E 
  
```



```
 0608 : M2 [F50B86C4FABAEAD6578B821DCA2A222E]; Zee TV 13°E (ECM IV) 
  
```



```
  0608 : M1 [EEBA6DE0DE7CBE7AC52AD4925223F422]; Zee TV 13°E (ECM Seed) 
  
```

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سيدمرتضى

شكرررررررررررررررررآ

----------


## Sbidert666

جييد

----------


## jamal67

thank you so much

----------

